# sweet potatoes - 90 minutes?????



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mom has been having problems canning sweet potatoes. She says the 90 minute time (after cooking as per the Ball instructions) ends up turning sweet potatoes into a nasty tasteless mush. Is there a better way to can them or do you either settle for mush or simply always make them fresh?


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I'm wondering if she would have better luck canning in pints since they only require 65 minutes?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Be careful not to over cook them to begin with (same as with regular potatoes). I just did pints. they do end up soft after canned.

I also can mine in syrup, and they are anything but tasteless!

Yesterday was my first time canning sweet potatoes, and I love the results.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Those look great Macybaby!

Agree that it sounds like your Mom is pre-cooking them too long. Just need to be heated through. And canned in syrup is definitely the way to go. Done in water has no taste IME.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Syrup as in sugar and water? What if you don't want them sweetened? 
Could her water have something to do with the taste? Her water tastes awful and they run the drinking water through a filter. I'll have to ask her about that. I'll tell her about doing them in the pints too. Thanks.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I had about 12 cups water to 1 cup white and 1 cup brown sugar (gave it a darker color). I steam roasted mine, then peeled them. I got them just cooked enough to make it easier to get the peel off, but they were still quite firm when cut (I could not stick a fork in them). I held them with a dishrag while I peeled them as they were too hot to handle, but I did not want them to cool down. I had 13 pints, so not a big batch. I don't think I'd do more than fit in the canner at one time to avoid reheating them. 

I also put the chunks into the hot syrup and brought it back to a boil right before putting them in the jar - just wanted to get everything heated back up. 

I'm going to stop at Walmart on the way home and see if they have more on sale.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Just a thought...you might want to cook one and taste it. I've purchased sweet potatoes that had absolutely NO sweet in them.

Yes, can them with a light syrup - not heavy like you find in peaches from the store.

I can them every year, but, as with most vegetables, they are better cooked fresh.

I put my canned sweets in a dish and it goes in the oven with my roast - usually a pork roast. Heating in the oven drives off a lot of the moisture in the syrup making them more "candied".


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Macy, those do look good! I haven't tried sweet potatoes yet. I was going to ask if you put spice in them because of the color, but then saw you used brown sugar.  

I wonder if you could spice them, maybe with some cinnamon and nutmeg, when canning? I know some spices turn bitter, anyone ever tried these?

Just a general question, but if you can do regular potatoes raw, why can't you do sweet potatoes? That would help with the mushy consistency, wouldn't it?

Danaus, I have bad water too, and I don't can foods with water I'm not willing to drink. I use filtered water for canning. I don't think it would change the texture, but it will definitely change the taste!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I asked Mom about the water last night when she was talking me through canning broth. No she didn't use the filtered water. I'm with you on that part, water that tastes off will make your finished product taste off. My softener hadn't run so I had to finish my broth (jar wasn't quite full enough) with distilled water. 

The part that bothered Mom was the long long cooking time and the texture of the finished product. She said it would be ok if she was using them for sweet potato pie (she had never heard of using syrup to can them in) but she was wanting to eat them like regular boiled sweets. Said she'll just keep them whole and cook them as she wants some. Maybe freeze some for sweet potato fries.

Thanks, you've all been a big help.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

:doh: canning sweet potatoes.....why did that idea never dawn on me????


----------



## aunt fannie (Mar 7, 2009)

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_04/potato_sweet.html

This is the recipe from the University of GA kitchens.

Hope this works for you!


----------

